# The Martha Stewart Holiday Calendar:



## jujube (Dec 17, 2015)

*Back by popular demand, The Martha Stewart Holiday Calendar:  *


December 1: Blanch carcass from Thanksgiving turkey. Spray paint gold, turn upside down and use as a sleigh to hold Christmas Cards.

December 2:  Have Mormon Tabernacle Choir record outgoing Christmas message for answering machine.

December 3: Using candlewick and handgilded miniature pine cones, fashion cat-o-nine-tails. Flog Gardener.

December 4:  Repaint Sistine Chapel ceiling in ecru, with mocha trim.

December 5: Get new eyeglasses. Grind lenses myself.

December 6: Fax family Christmas newsletter to Pulitzer committee for consideration.

December 7:  Debug Windows 10

December 8: Decorate homegrown Christmas tree with scented candles handmade with beeswax from my backyard bee colony.

December 9: Record own Christmas album complete with 4 part harmony and all instrument accompaniment performed by myself. Mail to all my friends and loved ones.

December 10: Align carpets to adjust for curvature of Earth.

December 11:  Lay Faberge egg.

December 12:  Erect ice skating rink in front yard using spring water I bottled myself. Open for neighborhood children's use. Create festive mood by hand making snow and playing my Christmas album.

December 13:  Collect Dentures. They make excellent pastry cutters, particularly for decorative pie crusts.

December 14:  Install plumbing in gingerbread house.

December 15:  Replace air in mini-van tires with Glade "holiday scents" in case tires are shot out at mall.

December 17:  Child proof the Christmas tree with garland of razor wire.

December 19:  Adjust legs of chairs so each Christmas dinner guest will be same height when sitting at his or her assigned seat.

December 20:  Dip sheep and cows in egg whites and roll in confectioner's sugar to add a festive sparkle to the pasture.

December 21:  Drain city reservoir; refill with mulled cider, orange slices and cinnamon sticks.

December 22:  Float votive candles in toilet tank.

December 23:  Seed clouds for white Christmas.

December 24:  Do my annual good deed. Go to several stores. Be seen engaged in last minute Christmas shopping, thus making many people feel less inadequate than they really are.

December 25:  Bear son. Swaddle. Lay in color coordinated manger scented with homemade potpourri.

December 26:  Organize spice racks by genus and phylum.

December 27:  Build snowman in exact likeness of God.

December 28:  Take Dog apart. Disinfect. Reassemble.

December 29:  Hand sew 365 quilts, each using 365 material squares I wove myself used to represent the 365 days of the year. Donate to local orphanages.

December 30:  Release flock of white doves, each individually decorated with olive branches, to signify desire of world peace.

December 31:  New Year's Eve! Give staff their resolutions. Call a friend in each time zone of the world as the clock strikes midnight in that country.

(I don't know who wrote this, but I am prepared to worship at their feet.)


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 17, 2015)

I am prepare to elect them ruler of the world, then worship at their feet.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 17, 2015)

Dec. 28 = LMAO!

I've seen her cooking show on TV, but is she still involved in all of her other businesses?


----------



## Karen99 (Dec 19, 2015)

Lol..that's funny, Jujube.  Martha is one tough cookie if you ask me.  I think her empire is no more...but she had a good run. I looked at her blog and looks like she's got things all organized for Christmas 

http://www.themarthablog.com/


----------



## Falcon (Dec 19, 2015)

Funny Jujube.  Sounds just like her.  She can do anything.....so she says.


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 19, 2015)

December 20:  Dip sheep and cows in egg whites and roll in confectioner's sugar to add a festive sparkle to the pasture.

 December 21:  Drain city reservoir; refill with mulled cider, orange slices and cinnamon sticks.

 December 22:  Float votive candles in toilet tank.

I almost didn't read this thread just seeing her name in the title. I detest MS just for being herself. Then again my sister in law's sister is such a person. Perfectly appointed home, at least three or four offspring that have passed the bar exam and have blindingly white straight teeth. My kids would be swinging from the staircase and her angels would be standing there sparkling.


----------

